# overclocking help needed



## aasheet (Nov 16, 2009)

i own
proccy- intel e2180 
mobo - asus p5sd2-vm

i wanted to oc my proccy since i know it has a very high potential

but my mobo won't let me

here is a pic









ne suggestions ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Where it says CPU Ratio [AUTO]--You type in the numbers you want.
You can disable C1E Support and Intel Speed Step to see what speeds you have using CPU Z. After you have it set to a stable setting, enable them again. 

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## aasheet (Nov 16, 2009)

no matter what i do i can not change the FSB in the bios menu
its locked

nothing happens when i change the ratio

ne wau to unlock it ???

i don't wanna buy new mobo as am very limited in funds


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Pretty much every ASUS board with the VM tag in the model name I've come across doesn't have manual overclocking options, just a simple percentage based one at most.

EDIT: Just had a look at your motherboard's manual, ASUS website downloads are sooo slow. It seems you don't have any overclocking options in the BIOS unfortunately, not even the percentage one I mentioned before.


----------



## aasheet (Nov 16, 2009)

nice effort bro.. truely
instead of telling me wht to do , u looked it up yourself

sad
so ill have to buy new mobo 

will take few months for sure


----------



## Faded_Mantis (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're going to need to buy a new motherboard to overclock, you might as well spend the money on a better C2D CPU. I have the E2180 too, and although it overclocks well, it is limited by having a small amount of L2 cache compared to its siblings.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

The 1MB cache takes a 10% performance hit compared to a chip with 3MB cache at the exact same clocks, and 20% less than an E8X00 series chip with 6MB cache.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The E2000 series can actually overclock slightly than the E4000 series it's based on. Because two of the four L2 cache chips are deactivated slightly more power can reach other parts of the chip, and thus you get slightly higher clocks at the same voltage. HOWEVER, most E2000 chips are E4000 chips that malfunctioned. Sometimes these malfunctions were just the L2 cache chips, but with some (especially the E2140 and E2160) they were damaged in other ways and so are only stable at low clocks. Sometimes an E2140 will get to 2.6GHz; other times it will barely hit 2.0GHz. The E2180, 2200, and 2220 are usually pretty good overclockers though.


----------



## Faded_Mantis (Aug 26, 2008)

Faded_Mantis said:


> If you're going to need to buy a new motherboard to overclock, you might as well spend the money on a better C2D CPU. I have the E2180 too, and although it overclocks well, it is limited by having a small amount of L2 cache compared to its siblings.



It's too late to edit my post, so I'll clarify what I meant: If you were going to buy a better motherboard, just so you could overclock the E2180, you'd probably get better value for your money by keeping the same motherboard and getting a better CPU.


----------

